# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Giúp em về card màn hình

## lamchuong95

em muốn nâng cấp 1 card màn hình để chơi game. em phân vân giữa 2 con hd 4670 và 9600gt. các bác tư vấn dùm em loại nào tốt, giá, địa chỉ bán(chỗ chính hàng mà rẻ nhất dùm em ^^!) em nghe nói 9600 cần nguồn phụ,nếu k có chạy được k. thanks

----------


## sealdangerous

> em muốn nâng cấp 1 card màn hình để chơi game. em phân vân giữa 2 con hd 4670 và 9600gt. các bác tư vấn dùm em loại nào tốt, giá, địa chỉ bán(chỗ chính hàng mà rẻ nhất dùm em ^^!) em nghe nói 9600 cần nguồn phụ,nếu k có chạy được k. thanks


bạn cần mua card khoảng bnhiu xiền? tôi sẽ giúp bạn, liên hệ để đc hỗ trợ:
y!m: mauxanhhyvong_codon
e-mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## tunght

> em muốn nâng cấp 1 card màn hình để chơi game. em phân vân giữa 2 con hd 4670 và 9600gt. các bác tư vấn dùm em loại nào tốt, giá, địa chỉ bán(chỗ chính hàng mà rẻ nhất dùm em ^^!) em nghe nói 9600 cần nguồn phụ,nếu k có chạy được k. thanks


mình thấy rằng hai con này ngang nhau .vì mỗi con đều có điểm mạnh và điểm yếu của nhau .
hd 467o thì chạy mượt và đẹp hình .còn 9600gt thì màu ko đẹp bằng nhưng tốc độ thì nhanh .
tuy nhiên 9600gt ở đây phải là 512 hoặc 1gb đó nhé .
nhưng nếu là mình thì mình sẽ chọn hd4670 . vi cái này giá thành khá cao .

về nguồn phụ thi không lo đâu bạn .luôn có một cáp nguồn đi kèm theo card để bạn nối từ rắc nguồn của hdd hoặc cdroom sang .

----------


## ngothong248

car màn hình khoản bao nhiêu mb chơi được game pro evolution soccer 6 (fifa 2006) vậy bạn, và giá hiẹn7 giờ của các loại car màn hình bây giờ là bao nhiêu.

----------


## bevoll

những game này thì 2 dòng card nêu trên đều đáp ứng được và chơi mượt bạn à . chú ý 9600gt mát hơn xo với 4670 . giá thì tùy cửa hàng và nơi bán nhưng không quá 2 triệu bạn à .

----------

